

Is DDos simply becoming a racketeering operation? - tomzinter

DDOS is becoming more and more commonplace. (DDOS to meetup.com? why?).<p>Basically, paying for protection from cloudflare or akamai is simply now part of the business.<p>Is this the future? Are there no technical solutions that will stop DDos? It&#x27;s only going to get worse from here.
======
Piskvorrr
There are technical solutions; you _have_ even mentioned two of them. They're
not easy to build, that's why the same thing provided commercially is
expensive.

